# He's just so fat.



## HannahRiley (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I really need advice.
It breaks my heart, my little 4 year old chihuahua is overweight.

It's been an ongoing battle for pretty much the whole of his life.
I'm stumped, the vet is too. To be honest, the vet really isn't much help which is sad.

Riley's a long haired Chi, very long haired actually, which makes him look bigger i think.

I'm not a bad chi-mum, i'm very strict with his diet. He eats only dry food, under the order of the vet as wet food holds more calories. He eats a small bowlful a day and sometimes, isnt even hungry.

He has one or two walks daily. We go on fairly long but easy walks, 2-4 miles everyday. He doesn't have carries and runs the whole way!

Now, what i don't understand is why he is the size he is!?

It's unfair and i'm so worried, his weight is surely affecting him or will when he gets older. 

I'm trying so hard and I'm starting to panic. He's my little man, and I need him to get to a normal healthy weight so he can do more.

Please, anyone have advice?


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Ah, chunky chihuahuas! I've seen sooo many working as a tech. It's definitely not fun to deal with pup weight loss. If you could answer a few more questions to fill in the details, it would be very helpful.
How old is your little guy? Is he neutered?
How much does he currently weigh? What did the vet say is his ideal weight?
What kind of food is he eating and how much (measured amount)? Is he free fed or fed set meals?
Has he had blood work done recently? Was his thyroid function tested?
Dogs, just like people, have different caloric requirements. And some do need specialized diets to help them loose extra weight.
Hopefully we can get your little guy's weight dilemma sorted out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Feed him less. Exercise him more. You can google the green bean diet for dogs. It has worked great to add fiber/bulk while decreasing calories significantly. No snacks. Just his food. Measured precisely. And extra walks. He will lose weight. 

Edit: Actually wet food has a lot more water so it is LESS calorie dense than dry. You might research some different food options as well.


----------



## HannahRiley (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you both. I've increased his walking distance recently. I'm determined to get him in to shape.

He's 4 years old.
Neutered as of last year.
Last time he got weighed he was 5.5kg, about a month ago. I don't have scales anymore so will take him in to get weighed tomorrow morning.
The vet said as long as he LOOKS in shape, his weight doesnt matter? Like, his body shape is ideal...
He is fed at 6pm every day, 1 meal a day. Dry food, usually bakers. (The only thing he will eat:/) and usually a small handful.
Thyroid is something I am now considering getting checked.. it's been mentioned by my family so I'm thinking it could be a factor. Worth ruling out.

Poor little guy


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Start with measuring his daily food amount (by cups or tablespoons) and splitting that portion into two meals. Two smaller portions are better for the metabolism than one larger serving daily. Also, you can add in fresh vegetables in order to "bulk up" his meals and help him feel fuller longer as his dieting progresses.
And yes, if your vet says he looks like he is at his optimum Body Condition Score, then he is at the correct weight. Remember, weight is just a number. As long as he is the right "shape" then he is the right weight for his body type.
As for thyroid testing, I would definitely get it done. It is a simple blood test and is an important thing to check for over weight dogs (especially those who don't eat much and still gain weight). Plus, if his thyroid function is off, it is a simple fix with daily medication.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What are you feeding him? What kind of dry? A lot of dry food is packed with carbs and grains so that adds weight too


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Bakers is not good it's full of cereals, colours and and very little meat I really would consider switching his food to something better and you will probably find he drops some weight


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

*Chloe* said:


> Bakers is not good it's full of cereals, colours and and very little meat I really would consider switching his food to something better and you will probably find he drops some weight


Agree 100% I think a lot of UK folks are trying Eden. Also Ziwiw Peak is a favorite too


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Definitely change his food. Bakers is probably the worst dog food on the market, almost anything would be an improvement.
Change him to a better quality food, so you can feed him less and know he is still getting everything he needs.
Look for a high meat content from named sources, grain-fee, and low carbohydrate food with no artificial additives. There are 13 artificial additives in Bakers, some of which even McDonalds refuse to use.
Have a look on whichdogfood.co.uk for some suggestions. It is a site that rates all types of dog foods. Look for 4 and 5 star grain free options. Check out what they say about Bakers too.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Feed him a tiny tiny handfull food 3 times a day only! Any more than that will cause overweight, they are so small, so it dosen't take much! Good luck, hope you get your boy on the right track


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady was a bit chubby when I got her. She was a little over six pounds. When I got her I put her on Ziwipeak and gave her one heaping able spoon twice a day and only low cal treats like carrots. My whole crew walks with me me up to 3 miles, 4-5 times a week. She was down to 4.9 pounds just last week at the vet. This is really too low for her. A little over a pound lost makes such a huge difference in how she looks. I am writing this to say try Ziwipeak. It worked her. Since she was 4.9 pounds last week I just upped her food a little. She doesn't need to be over six pounds but she doesn't need to keep losing either. It is about finding the balance for your dog. It is interesting to me that Prince, who eats a smaller portion than Lady and walks just as much, has pretty much maintained his weight. It just goes to show how different each dog it.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo tends toward being overweight. I could not get his weight down with kibble. He is now fed exclusively raw and his weight is much easier to maintain. He's also healthier overall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Is your dog really fat? If the vet says that he is OK, then maybe he is just a big chihuahua?? If, when you give him a bath, or he gets really wet, how does he look then? You should be able to feel his ribs. I agree with the other posters---change your food, and feed in 2 small meals. Canned dog food has LESS calories than dry. More water in it. There are lots of 4-5 star canned dog foods. Try them. Good luck and we're proud of you, for wanting the best for your pal!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> Feed him a tiny tiny handfull food 3 times a day only! Any more than that will cause overweight, they are so small, so it dosen't take much! Good luck, hope you get your boy on the right track


Not all chihuahua's are tiny, though. Venus is a 15 pound chihuahua (due to poor breeding from a BYB) and obviously requires more than a tiny handful of food each day because of her size. If her chi really is just larger, she shouldn't be withholding food just because he's bigger than average.


----------



## HannahRiley (Oct 22, 2013)

thank you all so much for your replies. It's interesting to read about all the suggestions, i'm definately going to get his bloods done. and i want to give Ziwipeak a go. just have to find a shop that sells it... maybe have to get it online. 

i'm going to try it all until i find a good thing for my boy. 

keep you updated!  keep the suggestions coming if theres anything different i may try


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

my Izzy tends to put on weight. we got her weight down to 6lbs 4 oz with giving her a high quality weight control food and lots of veggies to fill her up...she loves green beans and broccoli... now we can feel her ribs and her spinal column....I have her on weight management diet with Wellness Weight control, she gets feed twice a day...one treat in the evening, low cal...and she is a happy camper. Exercise is the one thing that she can't do a lot of d/t other problems so food management has really worked for her...good luck with your little fellow, like in humans, some dogs just tend to gain more weight than others...


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Not all chihuahua's are tiny, though. Venus is a 15 pound chihuahua (due to poor breeding from a BYB) and obviously requires more than a tiny handful of food each day because of her size. If her chi really is just larger, she shouldn't be withholding food just because he's bigger than average.


Absolutely! And on top of that all dogs have different activity levels so they require different amounts of food. Kerri and Nova weigh nearly the same and Kerri eats almost twice what Nova eats and is still skinnier. Base the amount you feed on the condition of your dog, not what the bag says, or what people feed an "average" chi, when it comes to food amounts averages just can get you in trouble. You have been given a lot of good advise here, find a quality food, feed less of it, add more exercise and think about a thyroid panel. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HannahRiley (Oct 22, 2013)

James wellbeloved. Have you guys heard of that brand of dog food? My dad feeds his dogs this. Ive stopped the bakers altogether so will try this next i think. He enjoys carrots so will add a couple slices to make it more appetising for my boy. Little fusspot normally! 

As for his size, hes not a big chihuahua but not teenie either, id say with not excess fat he would be an average size like you see on tv ads. But he is a chunkster. But not for much longer


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

James Wellbeloved is a huge step up from Bakers. They do grain-free varieties, but they still contain potatoes and peas so not a low-carb food. The best Kibbles don't contain a lot of carbs such as Eden, Canagan, Acana, Orijen etc. I would also recommend ZiwiPeak, it is a great product.
James Wellbeloved is one of the better 'old style' kibbles though and easily found. It has limited ingredients and no artificial additives. I used it before we started feeding raw.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi
My Charlie was overweight, we stayed at my mums for a year whilst looking for a new house and he put so much weight on because my mum sneaked him treats all the time!

Ziwipeak is a really good food and it has helped Charlie lose loads of weight. I will see if I can find a before and after pic to show you how well he looks now. 

It's been 3years since I moved and started him on a get fit mission and now I do allow him odd treats but they are always healthy ones! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Before









After


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Good job Charlie! It is a little sad, knowing that even thet first picture is what a lot of people think of as "normal" because they are so used to looking at overweight dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HannahRiley (Oct 22, 2013)

wow, well done charlie! he looks great now i can't wait to get some before and afters of Riley to show you guys!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you! He is much better now! 
I can't wait to see before and after pics! X


----------

